

Ask HN: Need Help (Looking for volunteers) - jaspalsawhney

I'm trying to validate a potential business offering and looking for volunteers to help me with suggestions/insights<p>You'll be an ideal person if
1. You work long hours/eat junk food? and/or
2. You find making home cooked meals to be an issue?<p>If your answer is 'YES' to any of the questions above !! I would appreciate if you can give me 15 mins of your time for a phone interview<p>Thanks
======
phamilton
While it's good to find people interested, You aren't going to get a very good
sample of normal people. Your business offering may be very applicable to a
grand total of 20 people. Those 20 people may be the ones you are going to
interview. They all say they love it, and you launch a business that only 20
people are interested in.

On the other hand, I'm sure you've done your homework and have figured out how
big the target market is and now it's just a case of getting a sample within a
market you already know to be big.

~~~
Udo
Also, I think you'd get more people to volunteer more readily if you did an
online survey. Phone interviews, who does that anymore?

~~~
jaspalsawhney
Well - I did conduct a survey already and the results showed an interest and
strong viability for the offering. From that we took it to the level we have
defined a basic feature set on how we see we can solve the problem but now as
phamilton understood - I need a set of people 5-10 who can validate some of
the assumptions which we have made.

Ofcourse I can prorate the assumptions from the survey itself and start to go
ahead and develop the functionality but before I do that I see value in
talking to people who I reckon might be the ones using the service end of the
day.

------
mqmouse
Sure. Send me an email at daniel@mindquilt.com and I'll send you my phone
number.

